# The Norêve K3 covers should be available in 10 days



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought I'd pass the information along.

I've emailed Norêve through their French website earlier today to ask when would their covers for the K3 be sold on their website and the answer was :



> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de votre message. Sous 10 jours logiquement.
> 
> ...


Which means the covers should be up in 10 days (give or take a couple of days).

I certainly hope so ! Because my K3 is still naked ! 
I thought about buying a lighted Amazon cover earlier this week, while waiting for the Norêve, but it would cost me around 70€ if bought on the UK store (a little more than a Norêve) and... (you'd better sit)... 134€ if bought on the US store (with shipping and 70€ of import fees...). 

So now that I know the Norêve are coming soon I'll just wait and be careful with my precious.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with crazy import fees to France on the lighted cover from Amazon US . No idea what's up with that, but very glad to be able to order it from Amazon UK ^^.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait!  Mine is naked too...  I did order the M Edge cover, but it isn't available until October 11th.  I am going on a cruise October 22nd, so I need some sort of cover by then, I was holding out for the Noreve!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Yay! I decided to get a Noreve for my k3 because i just love the look of them. I can't wait for them to be released. I've been checking the website a good bit for them.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I want one too!!  I am thinking maybe Ocean Blue this time.  What colors is everyone else thinking about?


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Probably "Passion vintage" for me.

I suppose suede covers are at risk of getting stained and dirty without real solution of cleaning them, compared to the regular leather covers from Norêve, but I just love the aspect/colour of "passion vintage" too much to really care ^^.

BTW, if you haven't seen it already : you can get an e-mail to let you know when the covers are up on the website by registering here.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have Passion Vintage for my K2.  It is really nice, but once it arrived I realized that I'm not well suited for it.  I got another cover so I wouldn't mess that one up using it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the passion vintage for my Dx and I love it.  I finally decided just to use it and let it get messed up.  I did get two spots on the front from hand lotion I think and they drive me a little crazy but the case is now christened and i have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what they'll cost?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

YaY! I'm going for black perpetual I think. I have the red perpetual for my Kobo and I don't really think I want another coloured one. Tho that could change.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Passion VIntage is suede?  You can't tell that from the website.  That is the one that I wanted, but now I am not sure...I have two dogs and that might not end well!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an Ocean Blue for my older DX, and I LOVE it


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

One week to go 



pugmom said:


> Passion VIntage is suede? You can't tell that from the website. That is the one that I wanted, but now I am not sure...I have two dogs and that might not end well!


Here is what is said on the website : "To achieve this exquisite *suede*, skins of premium quality undergo a special tanning process that preserves their natural characteristics."
BUT from some pics I've seen it's doesn't really look like what I usually call suede. This picture for example. So I'm unsure  . 
If someone with a Norêve vintage cover reads this and could clarify this for us that would be great !

This is the page about the "exceptional selection" (aka Vintage) leather, there are a bunch of links, at the bottom, to tests of the Noreve's vintage products, several are in English. Obviously, there are not about the K3 covers but you might just get more info about the vintage quality,...

I hadn't noticed it before but the CS included at the end of the email the RSS feed link to the 15 latest Norêve products.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to get the platinum one. It will look really good with the graphite k3 I think.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a Passion Vintage for my iPod touch. It is suede. It feels fantastic. My only problem was with the aging process. Mine was pretty worn (it looked like it had paint spots on the front) I've seen some gorgeous ones though that weren't as distressed.


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you   ! We know where we stand then !


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a Noreve Dark Vintage cover on my K2 for about two months.  I sprayed it with suede preservative before using it.  It has stayed perfectly fine with daily use.  It was never "distressed" looking.  It's a lot like the picture in the Noreve link, maybe a tiny bit lighter in color.  It's really charcoal gray, not black.  It is wonderful to the touch and my Kindle is very secure in the rails.  I did have a pink leather Noreve that I loved but sold when I received this Dark Vintage cover.  Deciding between the two was really difficult, and although I love the suede, I still miss the pink one.  When I get my next Kindle I plan to buy a Noreve cover, but, as usual, I know I'll have a hard time deciding on the color or the leather.  A platinum Noreve with the graphite K3 sounds simply elegant.  So many choices.....
Judith


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

The "rails" are the same hinge as the Kindle official case, or something else?  Thanks!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Rails are unobtrusive clips that hold the ereader in the case, not a hinge. This thread shows photos of inside, and other photos that show what the rails are.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20819.0.html

Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks, that does help.

I would pay an awful lot for a cover that was like the M-Edge K2 covers, with the hinge on the left and the elastic on the right.  As far as I can tell, nobody is doing these for the K3.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very seriously considering the Jean vintage for the graphite K3


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

It's been more than 10 days.....they lied...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It's funny.  I put my K2 into an oberon just for a change and couldnt believe how heavy it became.  I do love the noreve, but I just cant see how they are going to do it with the buttons on the bottom!


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

pugmom said:


> It's been more than 10 days.....they lied...


Yep  , well I'm happy I've made a sleeve in the meantime or else my K3 would still be in its cardboard packaging !

I think (well I hope) they will be up before the end of the week, I'm hoping October 1st.



> It's funny. I put my K2 into an oberon just for a change and couldnt believe how heavy it became. I do love the noreve, but I just cant see how they are going to do it with the buttons on the bottom!


I've wondered about that also, but there is about 1'' on each side of the buttons so that might be enough to secure it on the bottom. 
I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a first time Kindler, anxiously awaiting mine to ship. I've been reading non stop about different cases trying to decide on what to get. I was wondering if anyone that has one of these could describe how they feel. Are they the stiff leather that the m-edge and Amazon appear to be in pictures I've seen or is it a buttery soft feeling?  I have RA and was hoping to find a really good case that might not be really heavy. I'm, also, very picky about these things and appreciate any information you might can give me.

Thank you


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Of course this is personal taste, but having used all the popular covers, my favorite is the noreve. It is soft leather, padded style and closest in feel to the MEdge for softness. The leather is beautiful. The feel is very compact, safe and it just feels good. With the Oberon the appeal is in the front cover, but while it feels ok while reading, the noreve beats it hands down. And when opened, the rail system is very unobtrusive. But until I see it for the k3 I am not sure how that will work. We shall see. Soon I hope.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Of course this is personal taste, but having used all the popular covers, my favorite is the noreve. It is soft leather, padded style and closest in feel to the MEdge for softness. The leather is beautiful. The feel is very compact, safe and it just feels good. With the Oberon the appeal is in the front cover, but while it feels ok while reading, the noreve beats it hands down. And when opened, the rail system is very unobtrusive. But until I see it for the k3 I am not sure how that will work. We shall see. Soon I hope.


I totally agree. While I think Oberon are gorgeous to look at, I love reading my Kindle while it is in the Noreve. Unobtrusive is a great adjective to describe it. It seems to add nothing to the size of the Kindle, and very little to the weight. I have two for my K2 and mine both have buttery leather. I am drooling waiting for them to release the K3 cover. My Kindle won't seem complete until it is safely tucked away in a Noreve cover.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

YorkieMom,

Welcome to Kindle Boards!  

The only two brands I have own are Noreve and Oberon, so I can't comment on the other manufacturers.  The Noreve cases are very soft.  I have owned three types of leathers:  Perpetual, Ambition and Exceptional and Perpetual is the softest, "buttery soft" is accurate.  

I have a K3 Oberon, and I was surprised how soft the front and back is, but it is not as soft as Noreve.  The Oberon K3 combo is lighter than the K2 Noreve combo; I have a hard time with weight and have no problems holding the Oberon K3 for long periods.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Which Oberon did you get?  I find the k2 Oberons to be on the stiff side.  Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I find the k2 Oberons to be on the stiff side. Not that that's a bad thing.


Hi Paula! While the Oberon for K3 is definitely firm, I have to say that it seems that they have changed the leather they are using: my K3 Oberon is less pebbled and way softer than my K2 Oberon ever was. REALLY nice


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Which Oberon did you get? I find the k2 Oberons to be on the stiff side. Not that that's a bad thing.


I bought Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Cardinal for the kind welcome.
Thank you to all that answered my question. I think I've decided to go with the Noreve. Now, if they will just hurry up and be released for sale I'll be very happy.


----------



## Daisychain (Sep 7, 2010)

I had an email from them earlier today saying......We will launch it in less than 1/2 weeks. Now do I read that as 1 or 2 weeks, or half a week? I think its more likely to be 1 to 2 & I really need my cover for when I go away so I may have to look elsewhere


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Daisychain said:


> I had an email from them earlier today saying......We will launch it in less than 1/2 weeks. Now do I read that as 1 or 2 weeks, or half a week? I think its more likely to be 1 to 2 & I really need my cover for when I go away so I may have to look elsewhere


Ugh!! I am not a patient person!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

They are out now! And with the easel! YaY!


Now to decide what colour?


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay ! Here it is
I really don't care for the easel though... I'm afraid it might add to much weight too. But who knows I might find it useful.

It's stated that the black cover will be in stock October 7th. So I guess we might have to add 1 or 2 more weeks for the other colors.
Anyway I'm ordering the vintage passion !


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

now to 100% decide on what color i want. This is hard lol.


----------

